# Mortal Kombat sleeve continued!



## thrsher

been quitely still working on the sleeve. last we left off, i posted sub zero and scorpion..

to recap..











it seems that two more kombants decided to enter the tournament. i present to you ermac and noob saibot!
ermac was done in two sessions,head then hand, this is why the hand looks fresher









now on to filler, which i did last night. so, how did they get here? none other than the portal!


----------



## Rick




----------



## The Reverend

You have a great artist, man. I'm jealous. 

Also, Noob Saibot? Genius.


----------



## MFB

You did Noob Saibot over Reptile, AND Smoke AND Rain?! 

WHAT THE HELL?!

I can't hate you entirely since you DID do Sub-Zero before any of the others but still


----------



## Michael T

Awesome !! INKtality !!


I love the Elbow work, Thats one place I'm having trouble deciding what to go with on mine.


----------



## Curt

That is badass!


----------



## Thep

I hoped you saved some room for Johnny Cage!!!!!!!


----------



## wrongnote85

that is really cool. 

however, i would have thought that was rain. not noob saibot.


----------



## thrsher

MFB said:


> You did Noob Saibot over Reptile, AND Smoke AND Rain?!


 
my reasoning for no rain, smoke or reptile is the character development of the characters of there years. there has been no consistency of them and i dont like the way most of them looked. smoke is human, then robot, then a demon, then human again. i would have liked OG smoke from mk 2 but it never got the modern makeover to reference. never really enjoyed playing as reptile or rain. always liked noob and his character development.


----------



## thrsher

wrongnote85 said:


> that is really cool.
> 
> however, i would have thought that was rain. not noob saibot.


 
i can see that basing it off the old styles of the character, but modern rain doesn't even remotely look like that.


----------



## jordanky

Looks awesome dude. I always used Ermac myself.


----------



## TMM

1 vote for Baraka, easily my favorite character from the series.


----------



## ST3MOCON

Very cool! Love that sub-zero


----------



## MikeH

I fucking hate you for taking this idea.  Seriously, this is one of the coolest/most well done sleeves I've ever seen. I'm a huge MK fan, and Noob is my favorite character.


----------



## Randy

*FINISH IT!*


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Very impressive


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

So much victory


----------



## MFB

Stealthdjentstic said:


> So much victory



More like "so much flawless victory"


----------



## SenorDingDong

Randy said:


> *FINISH IT!*



One of the only things I've read on the internet that I literally laughed out loud at.



Sleeve is looking fucking awesome.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Need Kintaro on there somewhere... He was a beast... No pun intended.


----------



## jam3v

nerd inside me rejoicing.

I want to see the finished piece!


----------



## thrsher

jam3v said:


> nerd inside me rejoicing.
> 
> I want to see the finished piece!



i go back nov 9th for more filler, hopefully one more session after than and the arm is complete.


----------



## Gabriel

3rd grade me is in love with this whole thing. well done.


----------



## infernalservice

Paul Acker is the man. I want anothe piece from him, maybe at a convention next year.


----------



## thrsher

i got more work done on the sleeve but im going back in a few weeks so ill just wait to post the full sleeve pics


----------



## Sebastian

Didn't see this earlier... So Much Win!
Absolutely Amazing!


----------



## budda

Wow man, your artist does a great job!

edit: how was the elbow? I think my elbow is next up (on nov 30th)


----------



## Labrie

Ermac was always one of my favourites. Very nice!


----------



## thrsher

Elbow wasnt the worst but it still sucked


----------



## Labrie

Elbow was definitely the worst for me. The ditch and the bone both sucked big time.


----------



## Gabriel

thrsher said:


> Elbow wasnt the worst but it still sucked



pretty sure i wanted to kick kittens when i had my elbow done. my sleeve isn't as impressive as your but i'll be sure to upload mine on here when i finish my forearm. the worst parts IMO happened to be the dip in the elbow, the elbow itself and the inside of my arm nearest to my arm pit. 

though i'm sure you took it all like a champ.


----------



## thrsher

this is where its at so far. before i started this sleeve with paul, i had the MK dragon on my tricep, its bout 7 years old now, he is going to rework this peice in two weeks, then we got another suprise or two and the sleeve will be done


----------



## natspotats

brb, crying tears of win.


----------



## jam3v

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## poopyalligator

That is so badass! One of the coolest sleeves I have ever seen.


----------



## Darkened

I love sleeves, and yours looks fantastic!


----------



## thrsher

well, besides some touch ups and an easter egg being added to the sleeve (true mk fans will love it!) and someday the hand, its pretty much done. now to note, about 7 years ago, i had the mk dragon done. it was more of a new school style piece and i had paul re-color it as best as he could. the originally piece had flames so it is what it is but its much better than it was. now the pics


----------



## leandroab

AWESOMEAWESOMEAWESOME


----------



## isispelican

insane!


----------



## DslDwg

That is so bad ass!


----------



## Furtive Glance

Rep'd. That's so damn sick. That artist sure knows what he's doing!


----------



## downburst82

Mortal Combat and Fear Factory!


----------



## thrsher

Furtive Glance said:


> Rep'd. That's so damn sick. That artist sure knows what he's doing!



Thanks man. Appreciate it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

11/10


----------



## theoctopus

You, my friend, have a killer artist. Wonderful tattoo work!


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

Wow....... you're my fucking hero!!! Hands down the best sleeve i've ever seen, from the detail, placement, choice of MK ninjas, to the colors and your choice of artist. A whole legion of bows for you sir!

                   

Ermac looks like a beast, definitely my favorite go-to character when I wanna lay the murder game down!

EDIT - was your reference point for Sub Zero from the first MK movie when he was fighting Liu Kang?? At the point when Liu knocks him down and Sub Zero slowly turns his head before making that huge ice force field thing?


----------



## yellow

BIG UPS I MEAN BIG BIG UP
mad props for that sleeve brotha


----------



## thrsher

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Wow....... you're my fucking hero!!! Hands down the best sleeve i've ever seen, from the detail, placement, choice of MK ninjas, to the colors and your choice of artist. A whole legion of bows for you sir!
> 
> 
> 
> Ermac looks like a beast, definitely my favorite go-to character when I wanna lay the murder game down!
> 
> EDIT - was your reference point for Sub Zero from the first MK movie when he was fighting Liu Kang?? At the point when Liu knocks him down and Sub Zero slowly turns his head before making that huge ice force field thing?



thank you sir. and yes that was the exact reference for sub zero. still got a a little easter egg LOL to be placed in a special spot and im not sure what im gonna do for my hand yet


----------



## yellow

dude, im in NYC, who does your work and do you know anyone who specializes in black/grey ink especially? I wanna start my sleeve, but I want someone who will do the whole thing in different parts at different times and specializes in grey scale. any recommendations? ill come out to the island if necessary of course

PS I don't know how you feel about quan chi, but id throw his symbol in as an easter egg somewhere if it was up to me where to put a lil something, just a suggestion


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

thrsher said:


> thank you sir. and yes that was the exact reference for sub zero. still got a a little easter egg LOL to be placed in a special spot and im not sure what im gonna do for my hand yet



That's awesome  that fight scene is so well put together. That specific shot of Sub Zero when the music stops and you hear the sound of ice crackling as he slowly turns his neck to face Liu like "mawfucka I know you didn't just kick me in the chest like that...", and the music that starts playing is iconic. Great choice, and hurray for easter eggs!

Hands are tricky, it's not a lot of real estate unless you have big hands, and the wear and tear on ink is the highest in comparison to the rest of your arm, minus the elbow of course. Dunno how you feel about lettering but what about "Flawless Victory" in red ink on your hand? Keeping true to the script used in the series?







Edit - I forgot to say, you should probably email these pics, or when it's done actually, to Netherealm Studios or Ed Boon fan email if they have one. You'll probably get big kudos for your commitment and dedicating your arm to the series. They might hook you up with some swag too who knows?


----------



## thrsher

i do have big hands lol. its not a bad idea. at the moment im leaning towards the idea of some sort of special move of one of the characters ie cyrax net, quian chi green skull. not that those are what im leaning towards but an example of my thought process


----------



## FoxZero

As a Mortal Kombat fanboy since the mid 90s I approve! I've been wanting to get the Mortal Kombat logo tattooed on me for some time and now I'm considering getting a whole character done lol

Thanks for posting!


----------



## thrsher

If anyone is following this thread, im adding something silly this sleeve right now, will post pics tonight lolol


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## thrsher

TOASTY!


----------



## Yimmj

That is one amazing fucking sleave! oh my god dude, youre artist is a god for the talent, and youre a god for going through with a full MK sleave. Badass


----------



## thrsher

Yimmj said:


> That is one amazing fucking sleave! oh my god dude, youre artist is a god for the talent, and youre a god for going through with a full MK sleave. Badass



Thank you sir


----------



## JackandCoke

pretty sick. Getting "flawless victory" on it would be prime.


----------



## 777timesgod

Epic tattoos, especially the sub zero one.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Tobias Boon sure has to see that!


----------



## JoeGuitar717

thrsher said:


>



Dude......SO FUCKING AWESOME. Damn..


----------



## thrsher

JoeGuitar717 said:


> Dude......SO FUCKING AWESOME. Damn..



Thank you


----------



## Gio18

who does your work :0 I MUST KNOW!!!


----------

